# Budgie Bore!



## Fatrabbit (Jun 2, 2021)

Is anyone else a budgie bore? I know I talk about them too much, I know sitting and watching and talking to them for hours is ridiculous but I’m obsessed! My friends have started just ignoring all my budgie updates, there’s only so many times they can tell me they are adorable but I can’t help myself 🤣 
How long does the budgie bore stage last? Will I ever have money again or will I always spend too much on new toys for them?!
My bunny bore stage is still going strong after almost 10 years! Maybe there’s no hope for me!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Your're hooked with the rest of us, it's hopeless


----------



## Fatrabbit (Jun 2, 2021)

I spent my lunch break just watching Gogo scratch her head against her perch and the boys running around their playground looking for the best bit of hay. It was so blimping adorable I was 10 minutes late back!

Little did I realise the day my neighbour tapped on the door and asked if Gogo could stay “just a day or two” while work was being done what I was letting myself in for! 

How did you develop your budgie addiction?


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

I've been a budgie bore since February, it took all of January for it to set in to my bones. I've not shut up about my birds since then. I tell people I've just met for the first time about them, I constantly update old friends, my cousins are sick up to their necks of hearing about my **** budgies. They call me sick in the head 😂 but the relationship is what makes me crazy about them, it's a give and take. They rely on me utterly for their basic needs, but in return they give me so much happiness. They sing at me, preen me, play with me and are generally super cute.

So yeah, I've no idea if it eventually goes away. I don't see me loving them less any time soon. A coworker just came back from vacation and I told him about them and how my sleep is basically on budgie cycle lol



Fatrabbit said:


> I spent my lunch break just watching Gogo scratch her head against her perch and the boys running around their playground looking for the best bit of hay. It was so blimping adorable I was 10 minutes late back!
> 
> Little did I realise the day my neighbour tapped on the door and asked if Gogo could stay “just a day or two” while work was being done what I was letting myself in for!
> 
> How did you develop your budgie addiction?


You have a camera set up to see them whilst you're at work? Could you DM me a walkthrough? I've been meaning to do the same with my webcam.


----------



## Fatrabbit (Jun 2, 2021)

Did you chose budgies, did they chose you or were budgies thrust upon you like me and my sneaky neighbour? Mine are having their late afternoon freak out ATM! They’re belting backwards and forwards around the room, dancing and bobbing, there’s singing chatting and screeching, every toy is picked up for thirty seconds then abandoned, they’re running around the floor making little pitter-patter footsteps... it’s just joyful!

I do have a little camera but it’s a separate little gadget my dad brought me years ago (so I could check in on my rabbits while on holiday 🤣). It came with instructions to set it up and download the app, I really know nothing about technology! But I do recommend it. Whenever the day is dragging or getting me down I tune into budgie cam and it makes me smile


----------



## Fatrabbit (Jun 2, 2021)

Yesterday the flock were pleasantly sedate. They spent most of their time in their cage or on the out side perches, playing with their toys, singing sweetly and dozing.
Unfortunately their lazy day has filled them with energy and they’re going absolutely ballistic this morning! I can barely hear myself think!
But I love their changeable ways!


----------

